
Mars Madness: The DIY explorers who dream of a 35M-mile trek - Thevet
https://story.californiasunday.com/mars-madness
======
sammydavis
Amazing couple. Hard to believe they'll ever get off the ground. Musk has a
real chance to make it happen.

------
boznz
Nice story about interesting people worth a read

